# Radio automatically switching inputs



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Could be the button on your steering wheel or on the head unit. Try pressing them over and over to clear out any dirt or corrosion. 

Is your car under warranty? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

My radio does that when my daughter has her phone charging through the USB port.


----------



## DougieB80 (Jan 15, 2013)

It is outside the warranty. It happens with no cables plugged in.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I would assume one of the SRC buttons are bad. Does it switch inputs all the time or randomly? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

My Malibu (non Nav) would do this after plugging into or uplugging a cable into the USB. I would wiggle the plugin and it would stop. You might try that.


----------



## DougieB80 (Jan 15, 2013)

Some days it works as it should and then most days it just switches inputs so fast theres nothing you can do. It does it with usb plugged in or not. When i have free time i will pull everything apart and look for loose connections. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

When listening to my ipod, my 2012 will often switch to radio or aux and ill physically have to unplug the usb and then plug it back in to work normally again. But my car also likes to randomly think its doing max mph on the tach while sitting still at a red light lol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Iceman,

It's strange that your 2012 Cruze switches to radio once your iPod is connected. This may not be a huge issue now, but I would definitely suggest getting this checked out by the dealer while you are still within your warranty (if you haven't done so already). Please let us know if this persists.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, but it hasnt done it in a while now. I was also having an issue were the speedometer while i was physically stopped or slowing down would max out and yell at me when i applied the parking brake. That also has seemed to stop lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

